# Criminal record



## Syte (Feb 5, 2012)

I was just hoping to get some information from you guys.

I'm planning on visiting America in June to see some friends. Only planning on being in the states for 14 days, that's including the day I arrive and the day I leave.

I'm just a little worried because I have a criminal record. Everything I have is spent, so I don't know whether I have to declare them when asked, or whether to keep quiet about it. I don't want to say something and risk getting sent home if I don't need to, but I also don't want to keep my mouth shut and get turned away anyway.

What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Syte said:


> I was just hoping to get some information from you guys.
> 
> I'm planning on visiting America in June to see some friends. Only planning on being in the states for 14 days, that's including the day I arrive and the day I leave.
> 
> ...


nothing is spent in US immigration eyes 
you may need a visa Visa Wizard | Embassy of the United States London, UK


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the questions on ESTA which you have to request to travel by VWP (visa waiver program) is "have you ever been convicted ...". If you truthfully have to answer this with "yes" you have to apply for a B2 visa. travel.state.gov gives very detailed instructions on how to apply for it step by step.


----------



## ben_fox28 (Jan 5, 2012)

I now live in the US and if it were me I would be completely upfront do things the right way and you should be good. I can't promise it won't work but immigration are on the ball I feel. Your probably good for time I would think as long as you start the process now.


----------



## governess (Feb 15, 2012)

With so much going on here in the States, it is better to be upfront and honest. Authorities are really on their toes.
G


----------



## Syte (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I'm going to apply for the Tourist Visa (B-2) in the next few days and hopefully have it sorted before I plan to travel.

Fingers crossed. Hoping to be there for my girlfriends birthday (she's from the states) as well as my own as they are only a week apart, and then ask her to marry me while I'm there. Would really mess that up if I don't get it in time, or if I got turned away.

You've been a massive help, and I'd have just carried on pulling my hair out if it weren't for you guys. 

Thanks again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Syte said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm going to apply for the Tourist Visa (B-2) in the next few days and hopefully have it sorted before I plan to travel.
> 
> ...



Good luck! Please keep us posted.


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

depends on conviction, but if you thinking of getting married better be truthfull, cause you'll have to provide criminal record from your homeland.


----------

